# Valtrex



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

My CFS symptoms have been significantly worse the past 6 months or so. My doctor decided to do some blood work to check for virus reactivation in my system.When the lab work came back, it turns out that right now, my viral load is a bit higher, and it appears that there is some mild reactivation.So, he's trying me on Valtrex - An anti-viral drug. I just started taking it today. I'll be taking 3 pills a day for about a month.If anyone else has any experience with this drug, I'd love to hear it. Otherwise, I'll keep you posted on what (if anything) it does for me.


----------



## harleighgirl (May 24, 2004)

hi mrsmason, i have taken valtrex before, but i only take it when i start feeling a cold sore coming on, its usually when i get sick and run a fever i get a cold sore, but i take two pills once then two pills again within 24 hrs. so 4 pills in 24 hrs. i have not had any reaction to taking this other than my cold sores go away within 3 days, my husband also takes it when he has cold sores, and hasnt had any side effects either, hope this helps!


----------

